# heat press temperature for avery dark transfer #3279



## jamah (May 16, 2008)

Does anyone know the heat press temperature setting for avery dark t-shirt transfers?


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

I believe it is around 325 degrees F


----------



## jamah (May 16, 2008)

make_edit said:


> I believe it is around 325 degrees F


Thank You! I will try it.


----------



## party animal (Aug 30, 2009)

How did those papers work out for you?


----------



## jkhill (Jan 5, 2012)

I have not personally used the store-bought transfers with a heat press, but I do know that the store transfer material is not near "strong" enough for a press machine. Those types of papers can only be applied with a home iron (which is definately not hot enough). Heat presses require special sublimation papers.


----------

